# Cuts great, manufacturing issues



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

I have that same set and have the same "problems". I didn't find any poor machining, it just fits tight on the arbor. But it has to fit tight so the the dadoes are smooth on the bottom. I'll take it, mostly because mine were 50% off when I bought them.


----------

